

Possible to install Adobe Reader without installing AIR and Download Manager? - jmount

Is there any way to minimize your security exposure to Adobe products (avoid the Google toolbar, Adobe Download manager, Adobe AIR)?
======
BeaverDono
Look, it is possible to download Adobe Reader without all the junk, however
you won't be touching any of the new version stuff (9 or higher) but look
around Adobe's web site (through Google if need be) and find the Adobe Reader
v8.20 ... with any luck, Adobe will upgrade by myself overtime.

------
rbanffy
Not using a Windows desktop?

Both Macs and more traditional Unix-like desktops are mostly 100% Adobe-free.
If you go with a non-x86 or non-AMD64 processor, all the better.

